# Lakeside Sewage Treatment?



## Southbound (Sep 28, 2009)

Apologies for such a stinky subject! 
The Google aerial maps of Lakeside towns show what appears to be a fairly large sewage treatment plant in Jocotepec discharging treated effluent into the lake. 
Can anyone confirm this sewage plant is there? How about the other towns along the northern lakeshore such as Ajijic and Chapala, do they each have their own treatment plants?
Just curious.........thanks for any info!


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

sewage treatment is a huge problem around mexico...... there is so much new technology for sewage treatment that someone needs to bring it to mexico and help solve the problem.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The Jocotepec treatment plant is next to the Malecon and there's always an odor. Not sure how clean the outflow is but I've not heard complaints about it. Treatment plants here are notorious for shutting down for repair and maybe Google caught one of those times.

A larger concern is the 1000+ Infonavit type summer/weekend homes they are building just outside of Joco .... and if they will overload the local treatment system


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

with so many foundations helping other countries, someone could do the research and get a grant to bring those state of the art treatment plants into mexico


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is a difficult situation in a country that lacks sufficient bodies of water and/or flat land for lagoon treatment. Guadalajara, a metropolis of over six million, is just beginning to build treatment plants. Another problem is the training of treatment plant operators and a continuing supply of the materials necessary for the consistent operation of the plants; to say nothing of the fact that those which do exist are often overwhelmed by rapid growth.
The solutions seem simple but the motivation is hard to come by.


----------

